# JAVA & MySQL



## Scoobie (5. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ein riesen Problem.

Ich möchte mir einen Applet schreiben um auf eine Datenbank zugreifen zu können.

Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem:

Ich lade die jdbc Klasse über:  Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");

an meinem Home-pc funktioniert das auch wunderbar, da ich den jdk-path gesetzt habe, aber sobald ich das applet auf meinen webhost spiele, kann der Applet die Klasse nicht laden.

Class.forName(Unknown Source) Exception  oder so....

Was kann ich tun, damit der Applet auf diese Klasse zugreifen kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

mfG


----------



## Roar (5. Mai 2004)

hast du die treiber klassen überhaupt mit auf dem webserver geladen bzw. in die eine jar reingepackt?


----------



## Guest (7. Mai 2004)

nein aber ich weiß auch nicht wie ich das machen kann?

wäre für eine kurze erklärung dankbar


----------

